# الجلسرين الخام crude glycerol



## بارىبارى (20 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم 
هناك ما يسمى بالجلسرين الخام crude glycerol فهل ممكن اعرف ما هو و مما يتكون
و هل هناك طريقه لتحويله pure glycerol الذى يستخدم فى صناعة البويات


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 أكتوبر 2017)

اهلا بك
هذا رد سريع - وقد لايكون كافيا- فهو موضوع يستحق مقال
عموما - الجليسرول - من مشتقات او من المنتجات الثانويه لانتاج الوقود الحيوى - واختلاف طرق تصنيع الوقود الحيوى وكذا المدخلات - لايجعل له صفات جوده مشتركه
ولرداءة المنتج الثانوى - اصبحت - محاولة تهيئته للصناعه - عبئا مكلفا حتى على المعامل الكبيره


----------



## بارىبارى (20 أكتوبر 2017)

طيب طريقة الاستخلاص ازاى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 أكتوبر 2017)

كل الوحدات الصغيره المنتجه - تتخلص من النواتج الثانويه - والوحدات الكبيره - تجد ان التحويل غير مجدى - 
- لقد كان طلبك - التحويل لنستفيد به فى الصناعه- ام انى لم استوعب سؤالك


----------



## بارىبارى (20 أكتوبر 2017)

تم فهم السؤال


----------



## بارىبارى (20 أكتوبر 2017)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> كل الوحدات الصغيره المنتجه - تتخلص من النواتج الثانويه - والوحدات الكبيره - تجد ان التحويل غير مجدى -
> - لقد كان طلبك - التحويل لنستفيد به فى الصناعه- ام انى لم استوعب سؤالك


عايز اجيب جلسرين خام من الصين و أحوله ل جلسرين يستخدم فى صناعة الرزين و البويات
ممكن حضرتك تفدنى​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 أكتوبر 2017)

اهلا بك : ما عنيته - اسأل عن دراسة الجدوى اولا -


----------

